# Need to know how to put 35mm film in a Brownie camera



## Autochrome

I have two Kodak Brownie cameras (120 Brownie N0.2 and Target 620).On the Brownie camera website theres an article that would show you how to put 35mm film in a Brownie.Unfortunetly the article is no longer working.I want to try to put 35mm in one of my Brownies but need to know how to do it and "modify" the camera to work with it.If anyone knows how to do it I would greatly appreciate it!

Thank you!


----------



## Rawshooter

.. Found these tid-bits with a quick google search, I have a couple old brownies .. might give this a try myself*
 ... Hope this helps' .. please post some scanned results if succesfull?
Good Luck*

  --->  robnunnphoto.com - Posts / Home - 1950's Kodak Brownie 127 35mm Film Modification*Video


  --->  Using 35mm Film in a Brownie 127 to Get Exposed Sprockets - Lomography








  --->  "Adventures with a Box Brownie and some 35mm film " by Melissa Drummond | RedBubble

~ Don


----------



## PapaMatt

Why would you want to put a 35mm into a Brownie? Just eat the brownie with a cup of nice coffee:lmao:


----------



## compur

Those irresistable sprocket holes, perhaps?


----------



## ann

We would do this a lot with Holga's, and it was to get the image onto the rebate and have an image that was a bit longer and narrow. Think funky pano with rebate.  Then Holga began to make a camera for 35mm film. don't know if it showed the rebate or not as I didn't try one


----------



## Autochrome

Thanks,it seems to be very easy thing to do!I'll try a method I thought up.I plan on having a piece of construction paper with a small (but not too small) square in the center.Then I will tape it onto the back of the obscura piece.This I hope will get me standard sized frames.To prevent the film to move away from the square,I'll paste a square paper behind it and thread the film through it.Once I get a 35mm film I'll give it a shot and show the results!I will try it on my Target Six-20.


----------



## Skaperen

compur said:


> Those irresistable sprocket holes, perhaps?


I thought PS could add those for you.


----------

